# Windows 10



## Jcornicelli (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been getting a lot of messages from Microsoft to upgrade to Windows 10.  I'm really hesitant to do this, as I understand there were/are some issues with LR and Photoshop with this new operating system.  What is the collective wisdom of this group?  Are those issues fixed or persisting?  Should I upgrade of wait it out a bit?


----------



## wianb (Dec 3, 2015)

I have no intention of moving to windows 10 until I actually have to. My laptop and PC are both working perfectly well on windows 7 so why change? Microsoft extended support for windows 7 ends on 14th Jan 2020, I doubt I'll wait that long but I ain't doing it for quite some time yet


----------



## clee01l (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been on Win10 since it was first released.  I only own a standalone license to LR5.7, but I also have installs of LR3 & LR4 running on this same virtual PC under VMware Fusion in OSX.  They all work in Win10.

While there were some issues with LR6 when it first was released, these were mainly related to the plethora of GPUs installed on various windows machines and out of date video drivers.  This  made testing by Adobe very much hit and miss since they could not possibly include all of the permutations and combinations of Windows hardware. Most of this has been resolved by LR6.1.1 or non supported GPUs have been identified.  

Your worst case scenario is that you may need to install updated Video drivers not included in the Win10 install or your GPU is not supported and you will need to turn off GPU acceleration.  Windows10 and LR play well together.  There is no reason IMO to still be running a legacy version of Windows.  I've been running every version of Windows since Win3.1 and I have been happy with all of then including the much maligned Vista and Win8.


----------



## acquacow (Dec 3, 2015)

Been on 10 for a few weeks now on my new x99 build, no issues to report with LR CC 6.3

10s been just as stable for me as 7 was (7 only blue-screened twice in the last 2 years of 24/7 operation).


----------



## clee01l (Dec 3, 2015)

acquacow said:


> (7 only blue-screened twice in the last 2 years of 24/7 operation).


Not to be starting a pissing contest, but the Mac user here has to ask, "why is this considered a significant achievement?"  I rarely got a blue screen and any version of windows that I ran before switching to OS X.  Blue Screens IMO are a function of the apps that run on the OS and not the OS. If the app is well behaved and plays by the rules, you don't get blue screens.  If you install a lot of crapware, you really can trash the registry and once trashed, the whole OS can be unstable.  Since switching to OS X 4 years ago, I have not had any system failures.  I have had one or two misbehaved programs that would not let me get back to my desktop and this forced a reboot to clear the misbehaved program. 

Each new release of Windows has been a little better at insulating itself from poorly behaved programs.  This alone is a good reason to move to the latest release of Microsoft Windows.


----------



## tspear (Dec 4, 2015)

Cletus,

Most BSOD actually are hardware and/or driver related.
Starting with Windows XP SP2 Microsoft released a new driver API, it was sort of enforced with Windows 8, and fully enforced with Windows 10. 
Old drivers are no longer supported, but the big difference is that when a driver or application misbehave the system no longer crashes.

Apple with OS X, made the jump directly to this micro kernel architecture where drivers are less likely to crash a system. Further, Apple controls the hardware, which significantly reduces the number of variables and test cases.

Tim


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 4, 2015)

I have had mixed results with stability under W7.  At work, my HP desktop has been pretty rock solid since it was deployed a few years ago.  At home, my Thinkpad has been somewhat mixed, and has recently taken to BSOD's somewhat frequently, despite having little software and no new software in many months.  The BSOD's started around the time of the annoying W10 notices, but that may be a coincidence.  I am hoping to replace the drive soon with a Samsung SSD and will likely do a fresh installation.

--Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 4, 2015)

I upgraded my Win7 system to Win10 several months ago, and have the same stability as I had when running Win7. If you need/want to upgrade, Lightroom should be perfectly OK.


----------



## acquacow (Dec 4, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Not to be starting a pissing contest, but the Mac user here has to ask, "why is this considered a significant achievement?"  I rarely got a blue screen and any version of windows that I ran before switching to OS X.  Blue Screens IMO are a function of the apps that run on the OS and not the OS. If the app is well behaved and plays by the rules, you don't get blue screens.  If you install a lot of crapware, you really can trash the registry and once trashed, the whole OS can be unstable.  Since switching to OS X 4 years ago, I have not had any system failures.  I have had one or two misbehaved programs that would not let me get back to my desktop and this forced a reboot to clear the misbehaved program.
> 
> Each new release of Windows has been a little better at insulating itself from poorly behaved programs.  This alone is a good reason to move to the latest release of Microsoft Windows.


Well, I should note that I'm using 100% microsoft provided drivers for my builds and I pick hardware that MS supports natively. All the driver testing/approvals for WHQL/etc. are all on Microsoft. Hardware-wise, I picked good components with high-grade capacitors that should provide consistent power delivery and many many years of constant use.

That said, my journey into the apple world with a 2010 i7 Macbook Pro was pretty bad. The boards had hardware issues switching between integrated graphics and the nvidia board internally and launching an app that caused OSX to switch over would cause it to crash 1 out of every 10 times on average. I had apple replace it twice, then just lived with it there on after, using an app to let me manually control the switchover.

I'm on a 2015 MBP now and it seems to be much more stable, but I was pretty much ready to trash my old macbook. It's the price you pay when you aren't in control of the hardware.


----------



## James Waghorn (Dec 5, 2015)

Personally I am sticking with Windows7 64bit on the basis if it 'isn't bust don't fix it'. Everything works so well on this system, so I am loathe to take the risk.


----------



## IanGains58 (Dec 6, 2015)

Only posting this as it may be relevant to some board members - I've updated a Lenovo X201 Thinkpad that has had the HDD replaced with a 128GB SSD, & it was running Win7 Pro 32bit. This isn't my LR machine. I waited until Microsoft told me that I was good to upgrade to Win10 Pro.....& then went ahead. Been on it for around 2 months now with one major update.
Observations...it boots up much quicker than it did on Win7, and I've managed to clean up a lot of 'crap' off the SSD (old Windows stuff no longer required), &, for an i5 chip, the performance is much better. If you're a Win7 fan, this is visually just a modern, clean interface and everything is straightforward to find. HTH.


----------



## davidedric (Dec 6, 2015)

Upgraded a few days ago with no issues so far, (except for having to pass on my ageing Canon printer, but it was only back up) and it does seem to me to be faster.  Make sure you re-profile your monitor after the upgrade, though.

Dave


----------



## acquacow (Dec 6, 2015)

I went through all my profiles today including making a new one via spyder... looks like nothing has changed in windows color management between 7 and 10.

If you have a recent profile, it's probably fine.


----------



## davidedric (Dec 7, 2015)

Interesting.  I re-profiled with a ColorMunki which shows a before and after image, and it had changed significantly.  Normally it's very stable.

Dave


----------



## Hoggy (Dec 7, 2015)

davidedric said:


> Upgraded a few days ago with no issues so far, (except for having to pass on my ageing Canon printer, but it was only back up) and it does seem to me to be faster.  Make sure you re-profile your monitor after the upgrade, though.



Interesting you mention that..  The upgrade to Windows 10 has been fine - _until _I needed to scan something a couple weeks ago..   And found out my aged Canon MP600 wasn't able to scan.  The printer part is recognized natively, but not the scanner part - and I couldn't get the Canon drivers to work on Win10.  Though since it's incredibly old anyways, I'm now in the market looking for a cheap but decent scanner-only this time.  Also because I'd rather not have to make sure all ink cartridges are working just to be able to scan something (had that happen).  It's funny..  I got the printer mainly to be able to print photographs, but haven't printed ANYthing with it (I use a laser printer) except for a couple test pages on regular paper when I first got it circa 2006 or so.  However I've used the scanner part all the time. ...  And *that* has to be the part that had to stop working!  ..  Just my luck!


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Dec 7, 2015)

You might check out Vuescan as it does support your scanner. I have used this software for years with great success (although with my Epson 3200) and it certainly is okay with Windows 10.

http://www.hamrick.com/vuescan/canon_mp600.html

Anthony.


----------



## AndreasM (Dec 7, 2015)

I tested Win10 on a PC at work. I use this PC exclusively for access to one customer via VPN. And this VPN client (Cisco) didn't work with Win10. -> not impressed

Then I restored Win7 via the official procedure of Win10 - which didn't work 100 %.
Win7 is usable, but not as it was before. -> not impressed at all

When I add to that the ugliness of Win10 und the still incoherent combination of normal start menu und metro tiles, it leads to the conclusion that I will update to Win10 only, if I don't have another choice.


----------



## Hoggy (Dec 7, 2015)

Vuescan didn't work for me either despite the fact it says it's supposed to work with it.  Maybe they haven't updated that list for Win10 is what I'm thinking.  I Gooched (Google Searched  ) and found other people having the same issue with MP600 & Win10 that went unresolved.  Everyone was saying printer works, scanner doesn't.

As far as Win10 goes - you just have to get used to it, like anything that's new.  For me it was faster than Win7.  And MUCH faster after doing a clean Win10 install onto an SSD.  I will say that the _settings_ are an incoherent mix though.  Not so much the start menu IMO - that's just new to get used to.  Heck, at least it _HAS_ a start menu - if it didn't I wouldn't have upgraded at all.  I specifically made sure to check that before I upgraded.

However those that don't want to upgrade at this time might want to at least try it in order to get a 'license' before the free-ness ends.  Although I'm only guessing here that you'd still be able to reinstall it at a later date after having done that.  Make sure you use the media creation tool to save a fresh copy as an iso, then uninstall.  You might have a chance to change your mind at a later date, while still being free.
Personally I think there's a good amount of FUD going around regarding it (as well as just being new/different), but then again people have different preferences.  IMO, it's basically similar to Win7 with a different skin in some areas.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 8, 2015)

Just as a data point, I went into Windows 10 carefully, first doing a Surface I didn't really use, then a laptop, and finally my main desktop.

I'm annoyed as anything about all the spyware issues (just getting that out of the way up front), but...

And I'm not a big fan of the relatively forced updates (I by far prefer to decide when to do them myself)... but...

It's really been painless, almost completely so.  I run a lot of software on the desktop, including HyperV VM's with both windows and linux, all sorts of photography software, and just lots of "stuff".

The only issue I had was a well known one with Cisco's old-style VPN client, and published workarounds got me past that.   Otherwise, no real issues.

So far it's been as stable as Windows 7, which was more stable for me than 8 (pretty bad) or 8.1 (decent). 

I'm not sure it is "better" in any real way than 8.1.  But I just consider it a win that it is not worse.

And free is good.


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Dec 8, 2015)

Hoggy,

Did you use the link I put in my post? It was specifically for the Vuescan version for Windows 10 and noted the MP600 explicitly. If you did, well... as I don't have the Canon scanner in question I wasn't able to test it before posting, just going with my empirical knowledge of Vuescan and Ed Hamrick.

Anthony.


----------



## acquacow (Dec 8, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Vuescan didn't work for me either despite the fact it says it's supposed to work with it.  Maybe they haven't updated that list for Win10 is what I'm thinking.  I Gooched (Google Searched  ) and found other people having the same issue with MP600 & Win10 that went unresolved.  Everyone was saying printer works, scanner doesn't.
> 
> As far as Win10 goes - you just have to get used to it, like anything that's new.  For me it was faster than Win7.  And MUCH faster after doing a clean Win10 install onto an SSD.  I will say that the _settings_ are an incoherent mix though.  Not so much the start menu IMO - that's just new to get used to.  Heck, at least it _HAS_ a start menu - if it didn't I wouldn't have upgraded at all.  I specifically made sure to check that before I upgraded.
> 
> ...


I have all my updates scheduled the same way I had them in 7... nothing is forced at this point.


----------



## Hoggy (Dec 9, 2015)

Anthony,

Yup, to make sure I did follow that.  Although I came to suspect that all those supposed 'versions' are probably all the same as the main 'version'.  I don't know why they make it seem like there are different versions, and maybe in some cases they are for all I know.

Ehh..  I figure it's about time I get a separate scanner anyways - maybe one a bit better suited for pictures and maybe even negatives..  So I'm not held at ransom when another ink cartridge may dry out.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 8, 2016)

bit of an old thread but worth re-activating as the free windows 10 download is only available until 28 july

I have win 7; does what I want which is mainly LR-PS and web use. I have Openoffice for docs

So should I --- do I really need --- I'm I crazy not to get Win 10. 

What I dislike is all the stuff that comes with it; and uses up disc space, but I will never use it.


----------



## tspear (Jul 8, 2016)

Answer it depends. Windows End of Life is in 3-5 years (I forget when). If you are going to replace the hardware before then, it likely does not matter.
The bigger question is driver and Adobe support. Adobe anecdotally seems to be headed in the direction of wanting people to be on evergreen systems, of which Windows 10 meets the criteria. So you may run into issues with Adobe software before the hardware dies.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jul 8, 2016)

tspear said:


> Answer it depends. Windows End of Life is in 3-5 years (I forget when). If you are going to replace the hardware before then, it likely does not matter.
> The bigger question is driver and Adobe support. Adobe anecdotally seems to be headed in the direction of wanting people to be on evergreen systems, of which Windows 10 meets the criteria. So you may run into issues with Adobe software before the hardware dies.


Just because Microsoft stops supporting a system, does not mean that magically the system stops working.  Ask anyone who is still using Windows XP, or way back to Windows 95.

However, however, no more security patches, and THAT could be, no, IS, a big issue, plus any new or updated software may or may not work on your not supported Windows.

Phil


----------



## Jcornicelli (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been getting a lot of messages from Microsoft to upgrade to Windows 10.  I'm really hesitant to do this, as I understand there were/are some issues with LR and Photoshop with this new operating system.  What is the collective wisdom of this group?  Are those issues fixed or persisting?  Should I upgrade of wait it out a bit?


----------



## Cerianthus (Jul 8, 2016)

Phil,  the second bit of your answer is key. Although a computer with a non supported system will work, the security patches will be a miss for anything connected to the internet. The extended support end date for W7 is 2020. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/lifecycle/search/default.aspx?alpha=windows 7 

if you dont like the start menu. There are free or paid utilities to fix that. I use  'classic start menu'. classicshell.net, or start8 from startdock.com


----------



## tspear (Jul 8, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> Just because Microsoft stops supporting a system, does not mean that magically the system stops working.  Ask anyone who is still using Windows XP, or way back to Windows 95.
> 
> However, however, no more security patches, and THAT could be, no, IS, a big issue, plus any new or updated software may or may not work on your not supported Windows.
> 
> Phil



Technically true. But I stopped presenting people the ability to run on software which does not get security fixes a long time ago. Too many then kick the can down the road and end up with significant problems.


----------



## tspear (Jul 8, 2016)

Cerianthus said:


> Phil,  the second bit of your answer is key. Although a computer with a non supported system will work, the security patches will be a miss for anything connected to the internet. The extended support end date for W7 is 2020. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/lifecycle/search/default.aspx?alpha=windows 7
> 
> if you dont like the start menu. There are free or paid utilities to fix that. I use  'classic start menu'. classicshell.net, or start8 from startdock.com



I like stardock. 
I used to play a bunch of the games they developed and they have always had some interesting and cool widgets. Alas, I no longer have time for video games.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jul 8, 2016)

Frankly I find the windows 10 "type a few letters" completely replaced a menu for me. I hated it in Windows 8, but in 10 I put a few icons I use a lot on the task bar, and if I need something else, say excel, I just start typing "ex" and up pops excel - enter and it's open.  Faster than a menu actually.  The whole metro, big tiled icons thing is pointless but I never have to see it in Windows 10 either.  For me it's been very stable and performs at least as well as Windows 7 or Windows 8, boots faster.  I also use virtual machines a lot and the W10 version of HyperV is VERY nice (it's handy for testing software in an isolated environment without polluting your main system).


----------



## DAYMX5 (Jul 8, 2016)

I left my computer for a few hours and Windows 10 hyjacked my computer and upgraded from 7.  I wasn't happy about it but, so far, knock on wood, everything seems to work OK.  About the only difference that I see is that it shuts down faster.


----------

